# F-bodies



## 4x4Jeep (Sep 22, 2011)

I miss mine, so I want to see your F-body :rockin:

you can also include the new Camaro

here was my 1st, an 88 Firebird V8






and 01 Firebird


----------



## imported_joeyg (Nov 8, 2012)

Here are my 1996 WS6 TransAm & the 2001 WS6 TransAm convertible I replaced it with.

I had a 1987 TransAm GTA & a 1977 TransAm both white...just have dig into the archives for some pics. 

View attachment 1996 WS6 (1).jpg


View attachment 2001 WS6 & 1996 WS6 (2).jpg


View attachment 2001 WS6 (8).jpg


----------

